# Recommend some authors/books



## Ramirez (Dec 30, 2009)

Well my Dan Brown Sucks thread turned into a recommend some authors/books thread so I thought I would dedicate a thread to it.

 I don't read much fiction anymore but Neil Gaiman stands out ,  American Gods and Anansi Boys I can recommend.

http://www.amazon.ca/American-Gods-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262216980&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.ca/Anansi-Boys-Ne...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262217003&sr=1-1


 I read more non-fiction and one of the best is

Adam Hochschild , his King Leopold's Ghost is excellent.

http://www.amazon.ca/King-Leopolds-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262216798&sr=8-1

Jared Diamond's books are educational and enjoyable, I suggest Guns Germs and Steel to start

http://www.amazon.ca/Guns-Germs-Ste...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262216881&sr=1-1

For anyone interested in physics, Lee Smolin is an excellent science writer besides being a top notch physicist.

I suggest The Trouble with Physics.

http://www.amazon.ca/Trouble-Physic...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262216932&sr=1-1

Looking forward to your recommendations/


----------



## masurai (Jan 5, 2010)

Bentley Little is a personal favortie


----------

